#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Deal or No Deal

## BigMcBen

I'd like to know if it's possible to recreate the video wall screen from deal or no deal where as each amount is chosen, the relevant box on the screen slides off to the left/right depending on it's position on screen.  This would be live whilst the program was running in dual screen mode.  Also, before the slideshow started, could there be a prompt for the jackpot amount, with the figure entered appearing in the bottom right hand box instead of the word Jackpot?

Thanks in advance.

Deal or No Deal.jpg

----------


## PeckPeck

Deal!!!)) :Smilie:

----------

